# Indiana Crime Scene Photos



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice story........

...................may I assume that Holly didn't get to finish it off..........er...........got a snack since she was innocent? 

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont see any evidence on her face or paws, so I think she is innocent. The ghost "not me" did it. She looks pretty guilty though.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Probably the work of mice.... or maybe ants.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She did not do it, I'm, convinced, just look at that face


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

No way that girl's guilty!! How could such a sweet pup do something like that? I think this is just a case of pie suicide... the pie definately jumped!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm cracking up here at the pie suicide comment.... Clean paws, but strawberry breath....LOL


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

<LOL> It could never have been her - must have been the cats! <LOL>


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Holly'sMom said:


> I'm cracking up here at the pie suicide comment.... Clean paws, but strawberry breath....LOL


Well of course... she tried giving the pie mouth to mouth!! She came out to get you to help her out and give compressions!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

What cracked me up is Memphis walked in the kitchen...came and sat by me like 'I tell you I'm the good one' LOL


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

She is WAAAY too cute to ever be involved in any criminal activities!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

way to go Holly Girl! Strawberry pie is the best! my all time favorite! I figure-if you're gonna to get in trouble anyway-might as well make it worth it!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

If I were on tahe jury I would vote innocent. How could anyone with a face like that try to "steal" and eat strawberry pie. LOL, that is so funny. Sounds like my Honey. She found that if she leaned kinda sideways that foot could get a few inches farther on the counter and get the fish, chicken, etc that she has sawiped. Only thing SHE ATE IT ALL. Maybe that is, maybe your girl was coming to tell you the ghose was after the pie, not here. LOL


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

She actually left the pie there and took the fork? Wow. That pie would have been history around here....and we MIGHT have seen the empty pan again. They'd try to eat that too! :lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think someone left a window up in the kitchen and a strong wind blew it in the floor. Goldens don;t like to grab things off the counter. ROFL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Holly wanted to make sure Mom got it right!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Goldens named Holly never do anything wrong


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you realize how hard it is to eat pie with a fork neatly when you do not have opposable thumbs ?! Holly just tried to use good manners....pffft, those humans are never happy !


----------

